# Pecan Meal



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Picked some up at the open air market today. Any ideas?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I'll start.

Three things:

chocolate ice-cream 
homemade caramel sauce
pecan meal

Movie night!


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

1. If you make pie crust, substitute some for some of the flour in a pie crust recipe, with a bit of sugar added. Complements apples pies and blueberry pies particularly. Makes the crust harder to work with (very crumbly), but the results are worth it.
2. Substitute some for flour in whole wheat bread.
3. Similarly, substitute some for flour in muffin recipes. Works particularly nicely with dark muffins like bran muffins.
4. There are some European torte recipes that use nut flours (which pecal meal is) instead of regular flour, but I haven't tried any of them yet. Siduri just recently posted a flourless cake recipe in this section, using ground walnuts. Pecal meal would substitute, and make a pecan-flavored cake.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

We must shop in different places. Where I buy my pecan products, "meal" is ground, but not as fine as flour. More like fine bread crumbs. 

In fact, that's what I use it for, as a breading on fish, pork, and even veggies.


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

We must get different stuff. The pecan meal I get (which I order periodically from a catalog place, and then have to find ways to use) is finer than I would characterize as bread crumbs, even fine bread crumbs, although it is grainier than most wheat flours would be. (In fact, it comes out looking like some coarse whole wheat flour that my father used to buy for bread making. That was one of the reasons I started to think of it as a substitute for flours.)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

substitute some in a jelly roll and make a roulade with it.
recipe in Joy of Cooking, older verisons.

Cookies ala linzer augen....almond dough with raspberry jam between layers


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the great ideas.

Yes, it is fine enough to use in a pie crust, but it's also course enough to be a crust on fish, etc...

The pie crust idea is great. I thought about the quick breads/muffins idea, but I wanted something different. I may use it in a gingersnap crust for pumpkin cheesecake this year, or toss it in to a pie crust for apple pie.


----------

